

Programming Languages and their Celebrity Equivalents - tzury
http://www.brandnoo.com/2008/04/07/programming-languages-and-their-celebrity-equivalents/

======
ssharp
The list doesn't really make any sense, which would be okay if it was funny,
but it isn't.

------
wmf
I don't even like Rails, but comparing it to Paris is just mean.

